
Samsung Foundry unveiled aggressive roadmap scaling down to 4nm - SemiTom
https://semiengineering.com/samsung-unveils-scaling-packaging-roadmaps/
======
Nanite
Note that semicon roadmaps nowadays are primarily a marketing tool, There's a
strong disconnect with current and near future state of the art engineering
capabilities. the newly spun-out Samsung foundry company is going head to head
with TSMC and Intel, and they will promise anything as all parties are aiming
to lock in as many as possible customers into their proprietary workflows.

------
SomeStupidPoint
What are the nm even measuring anymore -- or is it just a numbering thing, so
4 is better than 10 is better than 14 is better than 22?

~~~
lgats
nm is short for nanometers. In this case, it's a measurement of the precision
to which the transistors can be etched into the chips. The higher precision
you have, the more complex you can make the chip.

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
But what is it _measuring_?

The +/\- on specified dimension, the minimum width of a feature, or....what?

~~~
astrodust
Typically it's "feature pitch", or an overall scale of the various features
involved in producing a transistor like width and height.

You can see more on the breakdown on pages like this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10_nanometer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10_nanometer)

It's more a marketing term since no particular component is exactly 10nm, but
it's based on a composite of the features involved.

